# SSD für mich lohnenswert?



## Zimpe (28. Mai 2013)

Hallo,

ich habe mal eine Frage an euch. Mein PC ist jetzt schon einige Jahre alt, aber hält immer noch sehr gut mit, deshalb ist es für mich noch nicht an der zeit,
jetzt schon einen neuen zu kaufen.
Ich bin immoment am überlegen, ob ich mir nicht einfach eine SSD einbauen sollte, um da das Betriebssystem und alle Spiele zu installieren. 
Mittlerweile sind SSD´s ja nicht mehr teuer, deswegen kam mir der Gedanke.
Meint ihr, dass sich das lohnen würde? Es läuft auch so alle ohne Probleme, aber mir würde es gefallen, wenn alles noch ein wenig schneller
lädt und funktioniert.

Mein System:
Intel(R) Core(TM) i7 CPU 860 @ 2.80GHz
Arbeitsspeicher (RAM) 8,00 GB
Grafik ATI Radeon HD 5900 Series (Die 5970, soweit ich weiß)
gewöhnliche HDD...


----------



## Paradoxic (28. Mai 2013)

Ne SSD ist sicherlich fantastisch und ich könnte mir ein Leben ohne SSDs gar nicht mehr vorstellen (Unglaublich fixer W8 Start, Programme arbeiten schneller, vor allem wenns um Videoschnitt geht), aber, ne SSD verbessert nicht unbedingt die direkte Performance von Spielen, zumindest nicht in dem Maße, wie du es zu scheinen glaubst. Ne SSD verbessert vor allem Ladezeiten und ähnliche Prozesse, wo eben ne größere Menge an Daten von der Festplatte gelesen werden muss. Es ist jetzt aber nicht so, dass du auf einmal Spiele, die vlt. vorher stark ruckelten bzw. zu niedrige FPS-Zahlen hatten, nun mit einer SSD flüssig laufen.

Mein Rat. Wenn dir die Grafik usw., die du mit deinem System hast reicht und du im Endeffekt nur ein wenig schneller arbeiten und Ladezeiten u.ä. in Spielen verbessern willst, dann klar, hole dir ne SSD, wenn du aber nen Performanceschub in Spielen willst, dann musst du bei der Graka und der CPU logischerweise inkl. Motherboard und Ram ansetzen.


----------



## Zimpe (28. Mai 2013)

Paradoxic schrieb:


> Ne SSD ist sicherlich fantastisch und ich könnte mir ein Leben ohne SSDs gar nicht mehr vorstellen (Unglaublich fixer W8 Start, Programme arbeiten schneller, vor allem wenns um Videoschnitt geht), aber, ne SSD verbessert nicht unbedingt die direkte Performance von Spielen, zumindest nicht in dem Maße, wie du es zu scheinen glaubst. Ne SSD verbessert vor allem Ladezeiten und ähnliche Prozesse, wo eben ne größere Menge an Daten von der Festplatte gelesen werden muss. Es ist jetzt aber nicht so, dass du auf einmal Spiele, die vlt. vorher stark ruckelten bzw. zu niedrige FPS-Zahlen hatten, nun mit einer SSD flüssig laufen.
> 
> Mein Rat. Wenn dir die Grafik usw., die du mit deinem System hast reicht und du im Endeffekt nur ein wenig schneller arbeiten und Ladezeiten u.ä. in Spielen verbessern willst, dann klar, hole dir ne SSD, wenn du aber nen Performanceschub in Spielen willst, dann musst du bei der Graka und der CPU logischerweise inkl. Motherboard und Ram ansetzen.



Also mit Spielen habe ich keine Probleme, sonst würde ich den PC nicht noch behalten.
Mir geht es auch viel darum, dass der Pc insesamt schnell ist (schneller boot, programme schnell öffnen)


----------



## Dagonzo (28. Mai 2013)

Also ich wüsste jetzt nicht, was er geschrieben haben sollte, dass eine SSD Spiele schneller macht. 
(_schneller lädt und funktioniert_) Beziehe ich jetzt mal auf das Betriebssystem und die Ladezeiten.
Also da traue ich dem TE schon zu soviel Sachverständnis zu. Zumindest bis er das Gegenteil beweist.^^

Also eine SSD ist auf jeden Fall zu empfehlen. Wenn du aber Betriebssystem und Spiele installieren möchtest, dann sollte es wenigstens eine 120/128 oder besser eine 240/256GB SSD sein. 

Zu empfehlen ist z.B. eine Samsung 840Pro 256GB ca. 190€
http://geizhals.de/samsung-ssd-840-pro-series-256gb-mz-7pd256bw-a841490.html


----------



## Zimpe (28. Mai 2013)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Also ich wüsste jetzt nicht, was er geschrieben haben sollte, dass eine SSD Spiele schneller macht.
> (_schneller lädt und funktioniert_) Beziehe ich jetzt mal auf das Betriebssystem und die Ladezeiten.
> Also da traue ich dem TE schon zu soviel Sachverständnis zu. Zumindest bis er das Gegenteil beweist.^^
> 
> ...



Jo, ich denke, dass ich mir eine 120gb kaufe, so viele Spiele habe ich nicht dauerhaft auf der Platte.
Hat sonst noch jemand gute Erfahrungen mit einer SSD gemacht?


----------



## Dagonzo (28. Mai 2013)

Ich habe noch was vergessen. Falls du ein Mainboard hast, was noch SATA II Anschlüsse hat, musst du mit Geschwindigkeitseinbußen rechnen. Ist zwar immer noch deutlich schneller als eine normale Platte, aber ohne SATA III Anschluss geht dir eine ganze Menge Performance verloren.


----------



## Lilith Twilight (28. Mai 2013)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Ich habe noch was vergessen. Falls du ein Mainboard hast, was noch SATA II Anschlüsse hat, musst du mit Geschwindigkeitseinbußen rechnen. Ist zwar immer noch deutlich schneller als eine normale Platte, aber ohne SATA III Anschluss geht dir eine ganze Menge Performance verloren.



Das stimmt nur zum Teil, was am SATA2 Anschluss geringer ist ist die max. Transferrate also nur ca. 300MB/s statt 600MB/s was der Port theoretisch schafft. Das ist aber nur interessant wenn du grosse Datenmengen von A nach B schaufeln willst, also beim Videoschnitt z.B.

Ansonstens sind bei einer SSD die IO/s interessant und die sind bei SATA2 praktisch gleich. In der Tat ist wenn man nur einen "schlechten" zusätzlich aufgelöteten SATA 3 Controller auf dem Board hat (Marvell, etc.) der vermutlich auch dann nur mit einer PCI-E Lane angebunden ist und daher eh nicht den volle SATA3 Durchsatz errreicht ein im Chipsatz integrierter SATA2 Port jederzeit vorzuziehen.


----------



## myadictivo (28. Mai 2013)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Ich habe noch was vergessen. Falls du ein Mainboard hast, was noch SATA II Anschlüsse hat, musst du mit Geschwindigkeitseinbußen rechnen. Ist zwar immer noch deutlich schneller als eine normale Platte, aber ohne SATA III Anschluss geht dir eine ganze Menge Performance verloren.



also da hatte ich nur bei benchmarks dann höhere werte mit meiner (nach einem board wechsel inkl. sata III).

persönlich nutze ich die samsung ssd 840 250gb (non-pro). ausreichend schnell (die benchmarks liegen jedenfalls auf den werten die vom hersteller auch angegeben sind).
win7 und standard programme sind quasi im nu einsatzbereit. bei spielen deutliche ladezeitenverkürzungen (guild wars 2 war extrem)
dibalo3 hat es z.b. auch das ruckeln beim einmaligen programmstart gelöst (hier wird wohl einmalig irgendwas massiv von HD geladen)
kein geklacker mehr im gehäuse bei festplattenzugriffen
außerdem war ein tool dabei um die startpartition einfach auf die neue SSD zu kopieren, war also keine neuinstallation nötig.
von den 250gb hab ich jetzt trotz einiger/vieler spiele und programme auch noch ca. 100gb frei, mit ner kleineren wäre schon schicht im schacht.

und als schmankerl (weiß nicht ob das angebot noch aktuell ist) gibts bei samsung wohl auch grade assassins creed3 zur SSD. hatte meins jedenfalls nachträglich noch beantragen können.

imho ist ne SSD ne sehr gute wahl. möcht nicht mehr ohne am pc arbeiten


----------



## Lorachil (29. Mai 2013)

Ich rate dir auch zu einer Samsung 840 120 oder 250 GB ist Geschmacksache. Die Pro Version muss es aber nicht sein. 
"[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]... ohne SATA III Anschluss geht dir eine ganze Menge Performance verloren. ...[/font]" das würd ich mal so nicht unterschreiben. Messbar ja, spürbar nein.

Persönlich ich hab eine 830 mit  256 GB im Desktop im Einsatz, das reicht für Win 7 / Office und ein paar Spiele (GW2 / HdRo). 120 GB wären mir zu wenig.  
Rechnerstart und Ladezeiten sind einfach unbeschreiblich schnell,  das wirst du als erstes feststellen.  Gerade Internetseitenaufbau und Browserstart sind richtig schnell.

btw.
Im Laptop (uralt ASUS 4 Jahre alt) hab ich jetzt mal eine 840 (120G eingebaut. Verkürzt den Start schon mal auf ca. 30 Sekunden (vorher ca. 2 min)  
Das Teil dient zwar nur noch zum surfen, aber selbst da hat es was gebracht.
Gruß Lora


----------



## RedShirt (29. Mai 2013)

SSD ist immer genial. Immer gut. Selbst bei uralt-Kisten mit SATA 3.
Samsung 840 für den normalen Geldbeutel, Pro wenn die Chips länger halten sollen. 250GB und die meisten Spiele passen auch drauf.


----------



## myadictivo (29. Mai 2013)

wobei selbst die non-pro 840er bei 10gb datenvolumen täglich wohl eine haltbarkeitsdauer von 10 jahren oder so haben sollen.
von dem her


----------



## Dagonzo (29. Mai 2013)

RedShirt schrieb:


> Samsung 840 für den normalen Geldbeutel, Pro wenn die Chips länger halten sollen. 250GB und die meisten Spiele passen auch drauf.


Und die "Pro" ist dann nicht mehr für den normalen Geldbeutel? Also die 10-20 Euro je nach Modell, sind dann sicherlich auch egal.


----------



## Legendary (29. Mai 2013)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Und die "Pro" ist dann nicht mehr für den normalen Geldbeutel? Also die 10-20 Euro je nach Modell, sind dann sicherlich auch egal.



Bei der 250 / 256er Version sind es ~ 60 Euro.


----------



## Dagonzo (29. Mai 2013)

Ok einigen wir uns auf 37 Euro
840 Pro http://geizhals.de/samsung-ssd-840-pro-series-256gb-mz-7pd256bw-a841490.html
840 http://geizhals.de/samsung-ssd-840-series-kit-250gb-mz-7td250kw-a853715.html

SSD´s sind generell relativ teuer, also wie definiert man hier "normaler Geldbeutel"?
Genau genommen, wären dann nur "normale" Festplatten was für den "normalen Geldbeutel"

Aber was für den einen normal ist, ist für den anderen schon wieder zu viel. Für mich z.B. wäre der Preisunterschied nicht der Rede wert.


----------



## Legendary (30. Mai 2013)

Ok, bei Amazon sind es 60 Euro.

ICH persönlich bereue den Kauf meiner Samsung 830 definitiv keine Sekunde, booten, Ladezeiten der Programme nicht mehr vorhanden und das System reagiert extrem flink (Windows 8) selbst auf einem 4,5 Jahre alten PC, zugegebenermaßen war der damals High-End. Die SSD lohnt also hier auch noch auf jeden Fall trotz SATA-2.


----------



## Dagonzo (30. Mai 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Die SSD lohnt also hier auch noch auf jeden Fall trotz SATA-2.


Klar, lohnen tut es sich immer. Schon allein weil keine konventionelle Festplatte, welche auch immer, an den modernen SSD´s ran kommt. Selbst an SATA I hätten diese noch Vorteile.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (30. Mai 2013)

Schafft die 840er 120gb noch full speed? bei den ersten ssds ist doch mitlerweile die 250er die grundversion mit der vollen anzahl chips und geschwindigkeit


----------



## Ol@f (30. Mai 2013)

Ist bei der 840 soweit ich weiß nicht anders.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (1. Juni 2013)

wow, wie die 120er abstürzt gegenüber dne 250er/512ern ist schon böse.

ssd test

das sind bei den meisten schreibtests 30-50% weniger


----------



## Dagonzo (1. Juni 2013)

Deswegen sollte man hier auch lieber zu "Pro" greifen. Im normalen Betrieb merkst du den Unterschied wahrscheinlich gar nicht so, aber die "Pro" ist auf jeden Fall deutlich schneller, selbst wenn es nur die kleine 128er ist.


----------



## myadictivo (2. Juni 2013)

laut umverpackung meiner 840 non-pro sind folgende werte angegeben :

read : 120gb 530mb/s ; 250&500gb 540mb/s
write : 120gb 130mb/s ; 250gb 250mb/s ; 500gb 330mb/s

laut benchmark komm ich auch ziemlich nah an die angegebenen werte mit dem sataIII anschluss. afair hatte ich mit dem sataII board jedoch bei einem wert (ich denke es war read) deutlich weniger.
trotzdem ist das ding sehr, sehr schnell.

wenn man nicht massiv mit daten arbeitet dürfte es wohl nicht wirklich ins gewicht fallen. und wenn man keinen sataIII anschluss hat, dürfte sich der vorteil der pro doch gänzlich in luft auflösen (bis auf die anderen verbauten speicher)

btw seh ich grade gibts ein neues firmware update für die 840. kann jemand was zum dxt08b0q sagen ? steht ja nicht wirklich dabei, was sich geändert hat im vergleich zur dxt07 version

edit : Improving the read performance at specific case. habs mal geflasht


----------



## Legendary (2. Juni 2013)

Read ist sowieso meist viel wichtiger, wenn ein Spiel lädt, muss es schließlich Daten von der Platte lesen und nicht wirklich schreiben.

Was anderes ist es natürlich, wenn man bspw. Videoschnitt macht.

Ich kann nur sagen das ich mit der 830er 128GB vollends zufrieden bin was die Performance betrifft. Die hatte auch vor ca. 8 Monaten noch rund 110 Euro gekostet und das 256er Modell gute 200 Euro. Jetzt würde ich wahrscheinlich auch eher zur 256er greifen.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (2. Juni 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> kann nur sagen das ich mit der 830er 128GB vollends zufrieden bin was die Performance betrifft.


Die 830er 120er is ja auch noch gut. die 840 120er ist deutlich langsamer 
klick

obwohl das alles immernoch zahlen sind, die für ottonormaluser kaum relevant sind.


----------

